# Lots of questions



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I have it on good authority that an Accucraft SP 9 (the 4-6-0) will be arriving. This will be my first live steam locomotive and I have lots of questions.
It is listed as having 8ft diameter minimum. I always worry about that anyway here are the questions:
The current route in building has 10 foot diameter Aristocraft stainless steel curves as the minimum (and almost the entire way). I know wider is always better but will this be hard on the locomotive? It would be a major redo to have to go wider but will swallow hard and do so to have this beauty run well (14 foot diameter is the absolute I could redo to in the space available).
The switches are mostly 10 foot Aristo switches (or what they call X-wide). I have heard that switches are always problematic. It would mean redoing and eliminating some sidings but I could possibly put O switches or LGB R5 equivalent on the route that I plan to run the live steamer.
The ruling grade is 2%. I think that should be alright going up and down. I am not sure what the locomotive can pull but I do not plan more than three or four cars. Oh, and yes some of that 2% is on 10 foot diameter curves (so more resistance right?).
The current layout is elevated a bit off the ground (2 ft). Should I think about a steaming up area that is higher?
Thank you in advance for any and all advice and help!
Lorna


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Lorna

I assume this is a rod engine but which SP locomotive will be arriving to your layout? Seems switches more that anything else might be a consideration in running around your layout. There several manufacturers you can check with (e.g. Sunset Valley, Llagas Creek) for switches. With a 2% grade combined with curves are you thinking about RC? Finally, depends on your age as to need for higher steaming bay...could steam on a table then transport to the track.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The locomotive will run on a 8' dia so yes you will be just fine with your curves and existing switches too. The grade will be a concern as the loco will come to a crawl or stop needing more throttle to climb the hill. Going down is the other part, will need to almost close the throttle and coast down. The SP 9 has plenty power though to climb the grades with a load of 3-4 1:20 cars. If you are using some Bachmann or Delton cars then the weight is no issue as they are very light. The Accucraft cars are much larger and heavier. 

Switches should be no issue they have deep grooves for the flanges of 1:29 and the 1:20 all have more scale flanges. If you have no issues with the switches then stay with them. 

As for steam up so long as you want to sit on the ground or lean over the height is ok. All depends on your preference. Would be easier to get the loco ready on a table, oil, water and gas then set it on the track to light up as we did on my friends ground level track.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Lorna on 12 Dec 2013 03:07 PM 
The current layout is elevated a bit off the ground (2 ft). Should I think about a steaming up area that is higher? Thank you in advance for any and all advice and help! Lorna 
Lorna,
I reckon that it's all a question of age, and the ability to bend.
20's - ground level is fine
30's - probably the 2 feet height is nice
40's - Maybe a little higher
50's - Kind of above the waste is better
60's - Definitely chest height is best
70+ - Maybe let one of the younger guys run your loco for you!!!
Suggestions given in jest.
Merry Christmas,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

David,

What do you mean "_70+ - Maybe let one of the younger guys run your loco for you!!!_" I'm 71, and not only running my own locos, but running a mile every morning. And to boot, one of our MSSLS members is in his 90's, and he still runs his own locos.

Come back to DH in January, and we will show you.

Cheers,


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

I would stop your list at the 50s. the comments about 60s and 70s are just insulting!! I turned 70 this year and am still liking running on layouts about chest height, find them very comfortable.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Rich 

That's what David is "second best" at. Number one is building really nice passenger cars. 

I figured out that if you are a live steamer on MLS and haven't been insulted... you are on the side lines. Besides. he's not a "one shot, one kill kind of guy", he fires "grape shot" for maximum effect. 
He will retract the comment when he gets old enough to see the wisdom of your words. Maybe he has a sample size of one for his analysis -- Dan Pantages. LOL!! 

I just got chastised on the G1MRA Yahoo group for calling Chris Scott a WIMP for looking at a K1 Garratt in16mm instead of the more appropriate 7/8n2.

I designed and built my layout when I was 44 years old [21 years ago]. It ranges from 16 to 57 inches above the ground. I knew I would NOT get MORE agile with age.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Our Nonagenarian, Alex Azary, who still runs his own live steamers...


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry if I upset anyone, but actually there was method behind my madness??? 
I wasn't sure if the poster was LORN A, or LORNA, and as it is not permitted to ask a lady her age, this was a sneaky way to find out by what height she (if it is a she) said that she (if it is a she) would say best suited her (if it is a her)! 
Well that's my story, and I'm sticking to it. 
By the way, I hope to be steaming into my 90's, and if still at my home, my track due to the slope of the land goes between about 3 feet and ground level. 
Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good steam. 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

David did say the above was in jest...

But to a more serious issue, David keeps talking about retirement and not building any more of his superb passenger cars, or is it carriages? Yet, he has yet to rebuild his layout from its decrepitude and thus share his layout with other live steamers in this area. Things have gotten so desperate for other layouts to run on besides Dan's, Neil's and Peter's that the same Messieurs Dan Pantages and Neil Simpson were so appalled at my decision to replace my rotted plywood 18'7 loop at the bottom of my layout with another plywood one-something even I could do as I had the original forms still-that they insisted on them re-building it in Dibond-which both of them have superb waist high layouts built of. Mr. Simpson is working on the circle of metal frames and post attachment (the original posts are fine) and Mr. Pantages on the cutting and attachment of the Dibond to said frame and then all three of us to attach said structure to the posts..The posts are just abit above chest height-at their highest, the right of way is over 7 feet high giving us a thrill when said Mr. Leech ran his Royal Hudson and superb CPR carriages at express speeds on previous attendances here. The rest of my layout is gravel and rock based at 3 or 4 foot height, albeit with grades and trestles.

The reason given for why they are so graciously doing this-they want another layout to run their live steam engines on it. Don't believe it-they typlify the friendship and generosity that this hobby engenders!

So far I have restrained from asking them : IS IT DONE YET?

Myron


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you all. 

No spring chicken but still plenty limber. And yes it is she. My father was a train nut and with but one daughter got me interested. 

Lorna


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Lorna on 13 Dec 2013 02:36 PM
Thank you all.

No spring chicken but still plenty limber. And yes it is she. My father was a train nut and with but one daughter got me interested. 

Lorna

Welcome to MLS Lorna. Nice to have a Lady onboard.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice to have...another Lady ... on board MLS. !! 

Don't ask me how many there are... 
I don't know!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. & DMRR


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By David Leech on 12 Dec 2013 06:22 PM 
Posted By Lorna on 12 Dec 2013 03:07 PM 
The current layout is elevated a bit off the ground (2 ft). Should I think about a steaming up area that is higher? Thank you in advance for any and all advice and help! Lorna 
Lorna,
I reckon that it's all a question of age, and the ability to bend.
20's - ground level is fine
30's - probably the 2 feet height is nice
40's - Maybe a little higher
50's - Kind of above the waste ......



Suggestions given in jest.
Merry Christmas,
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
David I think there is one word to many in the above shortened version .... momma said we don't go there. She said keep it above the waist.

Happy Rails....

John


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

"I get my kicks above the waist line, sunshine..."


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Amber on 13 Dec 2013 10:19 PM 
"I get my kicks above the waist line, sunshine..."  

Yeah, people are always kicking me in the head, too.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I think both David and I were somewhat misunderstood due to the flatness of posting. I apologize, I did not take offense at what David said and tried to answer in the same vein. From my own experience I would have done his list as follows. 

20's - ground level is fine 
30's - probably the 2 feet height is nice 
40's - Maybe a little higher 
50's - Kind of above the waste is better 
60's - Same but with lots of chairs to sit on. 
70+ - Same but with a very handy toilet. 

Hope this is taken lightly.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Rich, 
Now that you mention chairs, one of the most sensible tracks that I visited some years ago in the Seattle area, was one where there were about three or four separate steam up spurs coming off the mainline, about four feet from each other, and all at a nice height with chairs beside each. 
Each was accessible from both sides. 
You could sit and get you loco ready for steaming in comfort. 
70+ could perhaps use a 'commode' chair? 
NO COMMENT!!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, you don't have to be 70 to be happy about having a handy toilet...


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Regarding the old crock pictured with his Grasshopper,(thanks, Tom),I bought the train set from Rod Blakeman in 2008, and am sure that he has recognized it. I added the beautifully detailed figures(thanks to a generous person from the west coast who gave them to me gratis!). I regret to this day the decision to have sold the little insect! 
shaystem05
Steamaholic#999


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you all got a little side tracked. 10 ft is fine however if your ground level I would definitely R/C the loco. I have done several of mine as most of my RR is ground level but I do have a rasied steaming area. I do have about a 1% grade and my locos handle well with minimum number of cars. Yep and I also am in the over the hill gang and hope to be running also into my 90s. Later RJD


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not have any live steam locos, but from what I have seen I know that the servicing of the loco - and there is far, far more than battery or track powered locos, it is better done on an elevated section. This, naturally, will be dependent on ones agility. 


All my track is at dirt level and although I am over half way through my 70's I find that the effort and exercise in getting up and down and kneeling is beneficial. Use it or lose it someone once said.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

My layout is on a gentle slope that results in an 18 inch high wall on one side. I find that combined with a garden stool, this is just fine for steaming up, etc. I made a simple shelf to setup on next to the track.

Jerry


----------

